# what model dyson



## duckheads (Dec 31, 2004)

just wondering what model dyson everyone has and which one you would recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

I got the DC15 with the "ball". Just the standard yellow one. I really like the way it is easy to go around items with the ball. 

I was told the models are all the same except for the attachments. I got a free car cleaning kit and have never used it. I wouldn't spend the extra $100 on the "animal" because I don't use the attachments. 

3 dogs and 2 cats and love mine.


----------



## BillJensWorkingLabs (May 31, 2006)

We have the DC14 animal, works like a vacuum.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Check out a Riccar its a little cheapier and really a great vacuum.
www.riccar.com


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

Dyson is the first vacuum to be certified asthma friendly® according to the Asthma and Allergy Foundation of America. Rigorous testing proves Dyson uprights exceed their standards for effectively removing allergen-containing dust from carpets.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

We have the yellow and love it.

Aaron


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

A lot of people who have show goldens swear by the Dyson Animal. And those fluffies have an overabundance of hair!!
Suzanne B


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

I've had the Animal DC 14 Purple model for over 2 yrs. It works very well on labrador hair. The extending wand is great to get deep corners of crates. Though, it doesn't seem to have as much suction power as the main unit.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

DC17 Animal.....

kg


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I have the DC15 Ball ,purple. I love it and living in the desert you have plenty of dust. It gets it all along with the lab hair.


----------



## Carol (Aug 17, 2004)

DC17 Animal - love it. I had three goldens and a daughter-in-law, that although perfect in every other way, is allergic to dogs! Since I started using the Dyson, she can be at our house and as long as she doesn't touch the dogs, she no she no longer has the allergic reactions she used to get.


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

K G said:


> DC17 Animal.....
> 
> kg


I'm with Keith on this one......it's an awesome vac
________
PROPERTY INSURANCE FORUM


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a ricaar it comes with a standard 4 year warranty and costs less than the Dyson its very well made. I never tried Dyson but have had Kirbys, Filter Queens hoovers, etc and the ricaar is by far the best one i've ever owned. I was told the dyson didnt have bolts/ screws snaps together like legos is this true?


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

> I was told the dyson didnt have bolts/ screws snaps together like legos is this true?



Pretty much, makes it easy to take apart and put back together when it sucks up those hidden dog toys.


----------



## SloppyMouth (Mar 25, 2005)

K G said:


> DC17 Animal.....
> 
> kg


Just ordered this for the wife for x-mas...hope it's all it's cracked up to be! Sounds like it might be...


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Bought a DC17 Animal this weekend, due to get tired of the other doing a poor job on pet hair. It is the best vacuum hands down and it even lifts the carpet back to life. A 20% off coupon to Bed Bath and Beyond helped with the price too!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a DC07 Animal that I got for $275 off craigslist last year and I wouldn't trade it for the world. The best vacuum I've ever had... I had three lined up to go to the dump at the time I bought it... LOL

-K


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Kristie Wilder said:


> I have a DC07 Animal that I got for $275 off craigslist last year and I wouldn't trade it for the world. The best vacuum I've ever had... I had three lined up to go to the dump at the time I bought it... LOL
> 
> -K


LOL! I have a Kenmore (panasonic) and a Hoover getting ready for a dirty nap. BTW - at one time both were rated tops by Consumer Reports.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

SloppyMouth said:


> Just ordered this for the wife for x-mas...hope it's all it's cracked up to be! Sounds like it might be...



aren't you afraid of the repercussions of that? I am no Dr. Phil but isn't there a rule/guideline about giving appliances and cleaning equipment as Christmas gifts? Open the vacuum now with a "Look what I got for the Home" Then Christmas morning she can open up a sweet little 20 gauge double barrel. Break open the action and find a diamond earring in each barrel. Just a thought.... a vacuum for Christmas!
Ken Bora


----------



## duckheads (Dec 31, 2004)

Dang Ken 

i wish i would have thought about that gun idea. just bought the wife diamond earrings 2 months ago for her 40th birthday and i could have had another gun, ah, i mean the wife could have gotten another gun! i better check with you next time for ideas!


----------



## gdluck (May 27, 2005)

I bought the dyson dc07 new for $170 cause my old vac would fill up quickly and loose suction when 1/2 full. 

I vacuumed the house with the old one then ran the dyson. the dyson picked up some stuff but not a significant amout. A week later I vacuumed with the dyson first then the old vac. the old vac picked up about the same amount the dyson did in the first test.

Conclusion - Dyson has a great marketing plan. no difference in cleaning quality. BIG difference in price. A new hoover will do the same job at a lot less cost.

The animal unit - only difference i found between the standard and animal is in the rotating accessory head. No test done but my assumption is another BIG price difference without significant cleaning improvement.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

We found just the opposite of your test. Maybe our old unit was not as good as yours.
Agree regarding the Animal unit, but we don't have our dogs on the sofa etc.
I am going to try one of the knock offs for our other house and see how it does.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

All Dysons are not created equal. The DC17 and a couple of others have a motorized head, which gives the beater bar its own dedicated motor (1 for brsh and 1 for suction). The DC07 I believe uses a single motor for suction and brushing.


----------



## mhitesman (Oct 5, 2007)

I have had a DC14 for 4 years now, and I still love it. With the exception of my clunky old Kirby which chewed through belts and was disgusting to empty the bag, it is the only vacuum I have ever had working that long.

I have not had one single problem, and it has not required one single maintenance item either (including belts). 

Mine is an upright with onboard attachments ...maybe they all are. There is a separate head unit (for under beds) that works great but is rarely used by me.

I had replaced all the carpets in my house (bedrooms) about a year before buying my Dyson. Previously, I had a Hoover upright and a Eureka upright which I alternately used every day. The Dyson pulled amazing quantities of dog hair from my relatively new carpets so I have had a very positive experience. But I think I love the ease of using those attachments almost as much.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

I bought my second riccar gave my old one to my daughter its a great vac.


----------

